# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي افضل الشروح لصحيح البخاري وما هي افضل الطبعات؟

## ابو قلابة

ما هي افضل الشروح لصحيح البخاري وما هي افضل الطبعات؟

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

1-فتح الباري لابن رجب ، لم يكلمه ، تحقيق طارق عوض الله ، دار ابن الجوزي
2- فتح الباري لابن حجر ، تحقيق نظر الفاريابي ، دار طيبة
- شرح ابن الملقن ، تحقيق المشيقح

أما البقية فلا أعلم أي الطبعات أفضل.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله، الطبعة السلفية الأولى:


> قال الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير:
> "فمثلاً نُسْأل كثيرا عن أفضل طبعات " فتح الباري " على سبيل المثال ,  فنقول طبعة بولاق وصورت ولكن مع الأسف حتى التصوير ندر أيضا . رغم أن  الكتاب طبع مرارا بعد ذلك لكن لا يغني عن طبعة بولاق أي طبعة . من أراد أن  يكتفي بالسلفية الأولى التي طبعت في حياة الشيخ عبد العزيزبن باز 1380 هـ ,  والشيخ عبد العزيز باز تولى تصحيح جزء ين وبعض الثالث بنفسه وترك الباقي  للطابع محب الدين الخطيب على أن يعتمد على طبعة بولاق , لأنها نسخة صحيحة  ومتقنة . ومتى يطبع " فتح الباري " بالمستوى الذي طبع في مطبعة بولاق مهما  قيل عن الطبعات الجديدة أنها قوبلت وقدمت وعلق عليها وخرجت، لا يمكن . حتى  السلفية الثانية والثالثة فيها من الخلل الكبير ما لا يوجد في السلفية  الأولى . لماذا؟ لبعد البون بين الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب وبين أولاده ومن  تولى الطباعة بعده . فالشيخ محب الدين تولى الطبعة الأولى بنفسه بينما  الثانية والثالثة تولاها غيره . ولا شك أن للعالم بصمات فيما يتولاه .  والكتب القديمة عندنا ترتيب للمطابع معروف وأولويات للاقتناء يطول بسطه ,  وهذا يطغى عن موضوعنا والحديث ذو شجون وذكرنا ذلك في مناسبات وفي دروس  وألمحنا له في البرنامج المعروف شرح التجريد مرارا . ولا يمر بنا كتاب إلا و  نذكر طبعته المهمة "


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=336
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري (ط السلفية)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما فتح الباري لابن رجب، الموجود منه قطعة إلى أبواب السهو من كتاب الصلاة؛ وله تحقيقان:
الأول: للشيخ طارق عوض الله عن دار ابن الجوزي.
والآخر: عن دار الغرباء الأثرية، بتحقيق ثمانية من المحققين، وهو مظنة التجويد، وجهدهم فيه واضح.
فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري (ابن رجب).



> - شرح ابن الملقن


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما الشرح فاسمه: التوضيح لشرح الجامع الصحيح لابن الملقن، وقام على تحقيقه جمْع من الإخوة الباحثين في دار الفلاح وأخوك ممن اشترك معهم في تحقيقه. وقام نزاع قضائي بين المشيقح من جهة، وصاحب الدار (المشرف على التحقيق) ووزارة الأوقاف القطرية (الناشر) من جهة أخرى؛ وبعد توزيع الكتاب بمدة طويلة جدًّا، أعاد طبعه بحروفه (مصورا) المشيقح، ووضع اسمه عليه! والجدير بالذكر أن الشيخ خالد الرباط (صاحب دار الفلاح) قد انتهى من تصويبات الطبعة الثانية وهي في طريقها للتجليد، وهي مظنة التجويد لاحتوائها على نسخة مخطوطة جديدة؛ ومما يذكر أن الشيخ العلامة أحمد معبد حفظه الله قدم للكتاب بمقدمة جيدة:
التوضيح لشرح الجامع الصحيح

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

الأخ الفاضل عبدالله الحمراني جزاك الله خيرا على تصحيح أخطائي.

ماذا عن أفضل طبعات الشروح الأخرى ، شرح القسطلاني ، وعمدة القاري ، وشرح ابن بطال ، وغيرها.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> الأخ الفاضل عبدالله الحمراني جزاك الله خيرا على تصحيح أخطائي.


وإياكم أخي الكريم..



> ماذا عن أفضل طبعات الشروح الأخرى ، شرح القسطلاني ، وعمدة القاري ، وشرح ابن بطال ، وغيرها.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شرح ابن بطال، لم يطبع إلا طبعة واحدة، عن مكتبة الرشد بالرياض، وولا تخلو من التصحيف والتحريف، ومن قابل مواضع نقل ابن الملقن من ابن بطال علم ذلك، ولكنها جيدة.
شرح صحيح البخاري (ابن بطال).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما شرح القسطلاني والعيني فالطبعة الأميرية القديمة، ولا تخلوان من أخطاء كما لا يخلو شرح القسطلاني نفسه من أخطاء في تعيين الرواة، والمعوّل في تعيين الرواة في شرح البخاري عموما هو شرح ابن حجر، وذلك باعتماده على كتاب الغساني تقييد المهمل وغيره.
إرشاد الساري وبهامشه شرح مسلم
عمدة القاري في شرح البخاري (ط العلمية)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكواكب الدراري شرح البخاري للكرماني؛ مطبعة عبد الرحمن افندي محمد بالقاهرة.
الكواكب الدراري (شرح الكرماني على البخاري)

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بوركت يا شيخ عبد الله.
هل يوجد أي ذِكْر لشرح "ابن التين"، أم أنه مفقود؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> هل يوجد أي ذِكْر لشرح "ابن التين"، أم أنه مفقود؟


.....



> وبقي المجلد الرابع من شرح ابن التين 
> يبدأ بكتاب الحج وينتهي بكتاب المظالم والغصب
> منه نسخة بمكتبة حسن حسني بن عبد الوهاب برقم: 18474
> كما في كتاب العمر له 1/300


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28437
http://www.mahaja.com/showthread.php...5496#post15496

----------


## أبو المعالي الرئبالي

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخ عبد الله، لكن الأميرية (البولاقية) لم تطبع "عمدة القاري"!
وإنما طبعته "المنيرية"، وعلى كلٍّ فكلاهما من أسمق المطابع وأحسنهما، وكذا في هذين الطبعتين، وطبعة شرح النووي على حاشية القسطلاني، تعد من أفضل طبعاته. والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخ عبد الله، لكن الأميرية (البولاقية) لم تطبع "عمدة القاري"!
> وإنما طبعته "المنيرية"،


نعم هو كذلك أحسن الله إليك..

----------


## أبو المعالي الرئبالي

> نعم هو كذلك أحسن الله إليك..


وإليك أحسن أخي الحبيب...

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

طبعة دار الفكر بيروت لصحيح البخاري محرفة وتم حذف احاديث منها كما اخبرني بذلك احد العاملين بالدار

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> طبعة دار الفكر بيروت لصحيح البخاري محرفة وتم حذف احاديث منها كما اخبرني بذلك احد العاملين بالدار


لاحظ أن الأخ يسأل عن الشروح وليس المتن!

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

قصدي انهم اذا قاموا بتحريف المتن فلن يبقى وثوق بالشروح المطبوعة للكتاب عندهم فالذي يحرف التن يحرف شروحه

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> قصدي انهم اذا قاموا بتحريف المتن فلن يبقى وثوق بالشروح المطبوعة للكتاب عندهم فالذي يحرف التن يحرف شروحه


الأمر يحتاج إلى نظرة فنية أكثر..
فبعض طبعات دار الفكر للكتب عبارة عن مصورات للطبعات الأخرى! وبعضها يعيدون صفّها وبعضها يقومون على العمل من أوله إلى طباعته؛ فهل عندك ما يؤيد أنهم تلاعبوا بنصوص الكتب التي طبعوها بإعادة التصوير خاصة؟

----------


## أبو المعالي الرئبالي

إذا علينا أن نقول: نعتمد على تصويرهم الطبعات القديمة، كمثل "فتح الباري" السلفية، أما تحقيقاتهم  فترجيحها بترجيح قوة المحقِّق والتحقيق نفسه؟
لكن لم نعهد تلاعبهم فيما صُور من طبعات قديمة، بل هذا تخصصهم

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> لكن لم نعهد تلاعبهم فيما صُور من طبعات قديمة، بل هذا تخصصهم


 لأمن اللبس عند القراء: 
ما تخصصهم : ألتصوير أم التلاعب؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

كلامي حول الطبعات الحديثة التي كانت بصف جديد عندهم، واما الطبعات التي صوروها عن طبعات قديمة فلا اعلم اذا تصرفوا فيها فان العامل في الدار كان يحذرني من الطبعة الحديثة عندهم ولم يتعرض في كلامه الى الطبعات المصورة لاعرف اذا حصل فيها تلاعب من قبلهم

----------


## أبو المعالي الرئبالي

> لأمن اللبس عند القراء: 
> ما تخصصهم : ألتصوير أم التلاعب؟ (ابتسامة)


نحن نعهدك لُغويًّا بارعًا ... (ابتسامة عَرضاءُ)

----------


## أبو المعالي الرئبالي

> كلامي حول الطبعات الحديثة التي كانت بصف جديد عندهم، واما الطبعات التي صوروها عن طبعات قديمة فلا اعلم اذا تصرفوا فيها فان العامل في الدار كان يحذرني من الطبعة الحديثة عندهم ولم يتعرض في كلامه الى الطبعات المصورة لاعرف اذا حصل فيها تلاعب من قبلهم


لم يُعهد عنهم أنهم من أشاوس التحقيق أخي الحبيب، وعليك بأمثال طبعات: البولاقية والهندية والميمنية والحلبية والهجرية والديوانية (ابتسامة)، وغيرهم.
والمحقيقين الجادّين في هذا الباب كلّ بحسَبه.

----------

